# ANy good recommendations for a trainer in Upstate,SC?



## smileysjs (Nov 28, 2010)

Looking for a good trainer in Upstate SC. I have googled but its hard to tell who to go with and who to avoid.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

The breeder I got Brody from does training in a town called North...it's in upstate South Carolina...just google Von der Sauk! Her name is Shannon, she's so sweet!


----------



## smileysjs (Nov 28, 2010)

I was told that they are not doing group classes at this time. I can't really afford private classes at this time. 

What do you all think of this lady? Dog Training Greenville SC

this is probably a dumb question but could a trainer teach me how to give my dog attack commands or to stop attacking?


----------

